# trigger ppppppppuuuuuuuuullllllll on my Rem 788.



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey everyone. I've got a Remington 788 in 22-250 that I just love to shoot. And as accurate as it is, I'd like to make it more so. Someone told me on one of these threads that you can adjust the trigger-pull yourself, but I'm unclear on how to do that. Moreover, I'm not sure I want to mess with that for safety reasons.

So my questions are&#8230;..
1) Does anyone know a way to bring the trigger pull down on the 788 safely? Or, would someone have a link pertaining to that? And.....
2) Does anyone have a link for me to check on aftermarket triggers for the rifle? I can't find anything online. I was told Timney offered triggers for the 788 now but I can't seem to find any on their website.

Thanks for you help.
Kendall


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Your trigger is fine,timney triggers run about 100$.Since you are in Fargo,go to the gunsmith at the outdoorsman or custom gunworks and ask them about working on your trigger.I had the trigger on my 7mm brought down to 3lbs(for benchrest and predator hunting you may want it set lighter)and it only cost 47$.7lb trigger to a 3lb trigger,a huge difference as far as shooting accurately. :sniper:


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey i had my 223 changed from 4.5 pounds to a hair trigger. it would have been $90 for the trigger i wanted, so i took the gun to my gunsmith and he set the trigger for me for $35 i didn't have to buy a new trigger and it works great. i wouldn't recomend doing the trigger urself unless u kno everything ur about to do take it to the gunsmith and have him show you. it is better then messing up ur rifle. :sniper:


----------

